# Stolen Jetter!!!!



## fhrooter72 (Apr 12, 2011)

2011 US Jetter Tandom stolen early Saturday morning form our shop in Spring, TX (north Houston). If you you see a "too good to be true" deal for a jet machine, PLEASE let me know!

The low lifes cut the lock on our Storage Shed! Nothing else was stolen.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Inside job.


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

I hope you can recover the jetter.
The good news is that is a specialized item. If you haven't done so, set up a "watch list" alert for this item on ebay. And have someone monitor craigslist for the whole country.
I know the feeling.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I'll keep my eyes peeled north of the river.

For when you get it back...
http://www.lojack.com/Construction-and-Commercial-Vehicles/Trailers-and-Towables


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

newyorkcity said:


> I hope you can recover the jetter.
> The good news is that is a specialized item. If you haven't done so, set up a "watch list" alert for this item on ebay. And have someone monitor craigslist for the whole country.
> I know the feeling.


You can also do a google alert for key terms which will scan entire internet.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Was the stolen item insured?


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

Ransom ... er, I mean reward?


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

if you had insurance you should be getting a brand new jetter....


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

I will be keeping a eye out for you also


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

I got my eyes and ears open.


----------



## Carcharodon (May 5, 2013)

They are either very smart or very dumb, seems like a jetter is not something you could just easily sell in the local area.
Do they come with any types of vins or something to that effect.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

my guess is someone quit recently and is now doing jetting or he has a buddy that is now doing jetting. it is probably an inside job. it probably is within 30 miles, repainted, and being used as we speak. keep us updated.


----------



## Carcharodon (May 5, 2013)

If someone stole my channel locks I would beat them out of sheer principle, never mind a jetter.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

You can also search on searchtempest.com and it will search craigslist nationwide


----------



## fhrooter72 (Apr 12, 2011)

Surveillance pics have been posted and shared on Facebook over 400 times, the local NBC station is doing a story on their news broadcasts all day today. We doubt we'll ever see the jetter again but, we at at least want the scum caught.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

They look like they could be brothers


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

I think these guys will get caught because the pics are pretty clear. In other words, if I knew the guy with the sunglasses on his head, I could ID him from the picture. 

Besides, it looks like they stole a park bench also, and the town just won't stand for that.

Great job of getting this on the news!


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Hillside said:


> They look like they could be brothers



Inbreeding ... 

their mother probably mated with her brother...or maybe her father...


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

And not able to read the plate number of the truck???


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

The thieves picked a valuable tool, thats for sure.


----------



## Carcharodon (May 5, 2013)

Great quality photos, a lot of companies don't have camera's that can give such good resolution, should be a reminder to all business owners that have cameras installed, with good quality and tested regularly. 
They come in handy for any accidents or incidents that may occur on the property


----------



## fhrooter72 (Apr 12, 2011)

Can't get into all the details but, a guy claimed to have been offered our jetter for cheap. He came to me this morning with pictures and asking about a reward for leads on it. Long story short, got to see this guy taken into custody by the sheriffs but, released for not enough evidence. We know for a fact he knows who has it. 

Here are two of the pics he gave me. They removed our logo but left our license number on it.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

the thief is not a plumber. he would have removed the number. how did this guy find you? i still think it an inside job. he is also an ass for not giving up the info and is probably also involved. i bet the number is removed now.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

I'd've gone along with it and then use him for more info then get secretly get the sheriff involved and build a case from there. Now they know yur onto them and they may just destroy it or strip it and sell off the motor and trailer for parts.


----------



## Big cheez (Jan 11, 2012)

That's right done the street from us. If I see or hear anything I'll let you guys know.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Big cheez (Jan 11, 2012)

Big cheez said:


> That's right down the street from us. If I see or hear anything I'll let you guys know. Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I'd go through the guy's facebook page and see which one of his friends drive a 8' white dodge ram


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> the thief is not a plumber. he would have removed the number. how did this guy find you? i still think it an inside job. he is also an ass for not giving up the info and is probably also involved. i bet the number is removed now.


Disgruntled employee? We had one once that sole computers, broke into the safe to steal cash, stole 2 shotguns from me... number of other things. Not saying you have a disgruntled employee, but think of any one that thinks you owe them money, knows where your shop is, maybe even knew you were going to be out of town... Brought in some guy with no connection for a 25% cut on the ransom/reward money so you get your jetter back and Mr.? gets his money back.

Yeah I watch too much TV Cop shows.... Watching Sons of Anarchy.... Current mindset... sorry.


I truly do hope you get it back, and I'm not in any means trying to make lite of this matter! I'd feel like my guts were ripped out if something like this happened to me!


----------



## Plumberdood1 (Apr 23, 2014)

I would agree inside job.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I get pissed just reading this thread. I would lose my mind if someone did that to me. Best of luck to you I hope it all works out


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

I could not even imagine. It ruins my day if someone walks with one of my screw drivers. Thieves who steal people's tools are the worst scum of the earth. Steal my car, my wife, anything else, but never steal how a man makes a living.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Unclog1776 said:


> I get pissed just reading this thread. I would lose my mind if someone did that to me. Best of luck to you I hope it all works out



I dont know if I would lose my mind or just turn it in to my insurance company.... ( I am assuming that it is fully insured?? RIGHT??)
that is what business insurance if for so I hope that I am not rubbing salt in a wound here..:blink:...

I am way over insured on my buildings and way over insured on materials in my building and my tools and stuff,,, 

so as far as I am concerned let them burn the place down to the ground then its party time. for Markie...:thumbup::thumbup:...


but in his situation I would want to know who , what , when and where just to see if it was an inside job


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I too am heavily insured. W/c, liability, umbrella, tools, rental equipment. All vans have extra insurance.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

dhal22 said:


> I too am heavily insured. W/c, liability, umbrella, tools, rental equipment. All vans have extra insurance.



we have been ripped off twice in 40 years, both times was like X-mas
and new tools and equipment left under the tree......:laughing::thumbup:


----------



## fhrooter72 (Apr 12, 2011)

Was asked to post an update. The leads we had never lead us to the jetter. Both the sheriff's and the Houston Police Dept. were working the case but neither investigation came up with any new information. We are still waiting on the insurance company to finalize the claim.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I couldn't wait. I would buy another one and then wait on insurance proceeds.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

fhrooter72 said:


> Was asked to post an update. The leads we had never lead us to the jetter. Both the sheriff's and the Houston Police Dept. were working the case but neither investigation came up with any new information. We are still waiting on the insurance company to finalize the claim.


Stupid insurance companies take for ever to pay, I hate them. Its a valuable tool to make you your living. Just replace it then go try and find the old one. The way our insurance up here works is they wait to see if it returns.:furious:


----------



## Zombie808 (Jul 9, 2015)

Plumber said:


> Inside job.


don't under-estimate this.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Zombie808 said:


> don't under-estimate this.



Absolutely agree. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Zombie808 said:


> don't under-estimate this.


 had a employe steal 3000 lb of copper pipe we couldn't believe it was a inside job but we caught him red handed. He even rented a quirky saw to cut the copper up with the company account. Lol


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Restoration/GC guys my Master uses had to fire a guy for stealing.... haven't totaled everything up, but lowball (known) est is $12k over two years, not to mention taking side jobs for a cheaper price. The dude owes my Master over $2k too. Luckily my Master has the guy's mudding Jeep in his poll barn.

That was one nice looking jetter!


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

OpenSights said:


> Restoration/GC guys my Master uses had to fire a guy for stealing.... haven't totaled everything up, but lowball (known) est is $12k over two years, not to mention taking side jobs for a cheaper price. The dude owes my Master over $2k too. Luckily my Master has the guy's mudding Jeep in his poll barn.
> 
> That was one nice looking jetter!


If he stole from me it'd be had the mudding jeep.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Dpeckplb said:


> If he stole from me it'd be had the mudding jeep.


I hear ya. Makes my blood boil, and I've only met the owners twice now.


----------

